# Start of my new herd



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

This weekend I made a trip and got a start on my new herd of goats. Thank you J.O.Y. Farm for being so helpful and having such lovely goats. Do I get visitation rights til they are big enough to come home. LOL


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yay! Their so cute! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad you like them!  Sorry I wasn't there yesterday, but I hope to be when you come for 'visitation' LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, and I found a moonspot on Brook's doe's lip (the bigger one)! So you could get some on her kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So cute!! Congrats!! Both does??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

goatiegirl said:


> So cute!! Congrats!! Both does??


Yah they are both does 
She named them Gidget and Willow  
They are both lovely and so sweet! They are best friends and always sleeping together they are so funny hoping all over!

I will get you some new pics today Frosty


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats to both of you! I love seeing goat spot sales


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Can hardly wait for new pictures. Keep trying to convince my daughter we need to take a ride up for shopping and while we are there we can visit the goats but she just laughs..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new kids. I'm sure as nice as J.O.Y is she'll be fair in court giving you parental rights. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Well your welcome here any time 

I am goin to head out after diner and get you new pictures 
I will also start sending you daily pics every morning 

Haha! I guess I could  hehe!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats...they look like little angels.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ hehe!! Most of the time they are!
While I was getting pics for Frosty I had a little trouble maker on my hands hehe!


But they are real sweet!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And just some pics... the best I could do! they were hopping and bouncing all over! hehe! :laugh:
(Gidget is the gold one, and Willow is the darker one with white  )


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

The latest pics aren't showing up. Is it just me?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll try and fix them... *sigh* I always have trouble when I use them from my email..

ETA ~ There! fixed them!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

They are showing up fine for me. They are too cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are some new pictures of Gidget and Willow


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I so want to bring them home. Time seems to be just dragging. Arent you glad I live far enough away so I am not sitting on your doorstep every day. lol


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Now that I "accidentally on purpose" also have a starter Nigi herd as well as my full size dairys I can really understand the attraction.... They are so so cute & Tiny (My 10 wk old nigi boy is smaller than my 5 week old Saanen/Boer/Alpine girl!!!)

Those kids are adorable!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Frosty! I wouldn't mind that  
They are what 5 weeks old now? They will be ready to come home right after Mother's Day 

They are awesome aren't they?! I LOVE my LaMancha too and have another reservation! LOL! But my Nigies aren't going ANYWHERE!!! heheh!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! A very cute and pretty start to your new herd too


----------

